# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الخميس 2 يناير 2020 م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

سنة سعيدة عليكم وعلى كل المجتمع المريخي

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الصدى 

 سياسة المجلس في التعاقدات تثير المخاوف وتدق ناقوس الخطر 
 ضياء الدين محجوب : هدفنا التمسك بالصدارة ولا تنازل عن اللقب 
 محمد عباس يدخل خيارات المريخ. ....وانطلاق فترة الإنتقالات التكميلية 
 حماده يكثف التحضيرات للنجم 
 كنان يدخل الخيارات وطبنجه في الإنتظار 
 ستة من أندية الممتاز تتنافس على ضم مجدي عبداللطيف
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سنة سعيدة على المريخ واهله باذن الله تعالى


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء
 علم الدين هاشم
 التسجيلات القنبلة الموقوتة 

 حاجة  المريخ الي عناصر جديدة في تشكيلته الحمراء ليس محل جدل او غلاط انما  يؤكدها مستوي ادائه المتذبذب ونتائجه السلبية وكان اخرها خسارته القاسية  امام هلال الابيض في ختاج مبارياته بالدورة الاولي من الدوري الذي يطلق  عليه مجازا ( الممتاز ) خاصة حاجته لمحترفين اجانب من (الدرجة الممتازة)  حتي يشكلوا بداخله قيمة مضافة تعينه في الموسم القادم وتحديدا عندما يحين  موعد المشاركات الافريقية بعدما فشل الفريق في تجاوز الدور التمهيدي خلال  موسمين علي التوالي مما يؤكد علي عظم حجم  المعاناة الكبيرة التي ظل يعيشها المريخ منذ ان جثم هذا المجلس الفاشل  بقيادة الرئيس المحبوس سوداكال وبقية الشلة علي صدر المريخ وجماهيره وتحول  الفريق لمجرد تمامة عدد فقط في دوري الابطال مثل بقية الاندية التي لاتاريخ  لها في الملاعب الافريقية !
 في هذه الايام ومع اقتراب موعد التسجيلات  الشتوية نقرأ عن الكثير من الاخبار التي تتحدث عن مفاوضات مع اللاعب  الفلاني واقترابه من القائمة الحمراء وغيرها من الاخبار التي نشعر منذ  الوهلة الاولي انها من خيال المحرر ولاعلاقة لها من قريب او بعيد  بالمصداقية لعلمنا ومعرفتنا بحالة الافلاس التي يعيشها مجلس سوداكال وعجزه  من منذ اكثر من عامين الايفاء بالحد الادني من متطلبات وحقوق المحترفين  الاجانب وخير دليل علي ذلك ماصرح به من قبل المحترف النيجري ماماني وهو  يشكو لطوب الارض من حالة البؤس التي يعيشها داخل النادي دون ان يجد الرد او  الاستجابة لمطالباته التي لايملك لمثل هذا المجلس القدرة علي التفاوض  والتعاقد مع محترف اجنبي يمكنه ان يشكل اضافة فنية حقيقية تعين المريخ في  الدفاع عن لقبه في الدورة الثانية من الدوري اوحتي في مشواره الافريقي  القادم اذا تسني له الفوز ببطاقة التمثيل الخارجي !!
 والله لانستبعد في  ظل هذه الظروف الصعبة التي تحيط بالمريخ في عهد رئيسه المحبوس ان تتحول  فترة التسجيلات في المريخ الي (قنبلة موقوتة ) قد تنفجر وتنسف ماتبقي من  حالة للاستقرار التي يعيشها الفريق حاليا بعزيمة وارادة واخلاص رصد ابوتبو  لاعبيه وهم يتحملون المسؤولية بكل شجاعة رغم العثرات التي تعترض طريقهم في  ملاعب الولايات وكان اخرها هزيمة الفريق امام هلال الابيض ،، فالجماهير  تنتظر منذ شهور حسم الملفات العالقة الخاصة بالتجديد للاعبين الذين يشملهم  فك التسجيل وفي مقدمتهم الغربال محمد عبد الرحمن ولكن لاجديد حتي اليوم  وانما اشاعات واكاذيب بينما الزمن يمضي والمغريات تزداد علي نجوم المريخ  المفككوين وحتي المبادرات التي يعلن عنها بعض اقطاب النادي بتحمل تكلفة  اعادة قيد محمد عبد الرحمن وزملائه تواجه بالحرب غير المعلنة لاسباب  لاعلاقة لها بالمصلحة العليا للمريخ ،، فالمجلس يعيش حالة مزمنة من الفلس  وفي ذات الوقت لايبدي اي روح للتعاون مع الاخرين الراغبين في تقديم يد  العون له لخدمة ودعم النادي امثال القنصل حازم لهذا نعيد ونكرر بان فترة  التسجيلات الشتوية قد تكون وبالا علي النادي اذا لم يظهر المجلس جدية في  التعامل مع ملف الاحلال والابدال وفقا للرؤية الفنية .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة 
مامون ابوشيبة

المريخ وانطلاقة التسجيلات


 * تنطلق اليوم حركة تنقلات وتسجيلات لاعبي الكرة بالسودان وتستمر لأسبوع واحد فقط حيث تنتهي يوم الجمعة التالي العاشر من يناير.
  * كنا قد نصحنا إدارة المريخ بحسم ملف التسجيلات مبكراً قبل أن تبدأ  فترتها وذلك بوضع خطة الإحلال والإبدال قبل وقت كاف من موعد التسجيلات  وتوفير الميزانية اللازمة للتسجيلات لتكون جاهزة للدفع الفوري بداية بأموال  إعادة قيد المفكوكين ثم المال الكافي لشراء لاعبين جدد من أنديتهم أو  للاعبين جدد مطلقي السراح هذا بجانب مال للمخالصة مع لاعبين سيغادرون  الكشف.. إضافة لتوفير ميزانية دولارية كافية حال الرغبة في ضم لاعبين  أجانب.. ولو أمكن توفير ميزانية لإعادة قيد المفكوكين في شهر يونيو خلال  الفترة الحالية للتسجيلات خاصة الذين يتعرضون لإغراءات شديدة من قبل  الأندية المنافسة (رمضان بمبان والتش ومحمد الرشيد)..
 * مما نقوله  أعلاه يتضح إن التسجيلات تحتاج لأموال طائلة لابد من توفيرها قبل انطلاقة  التسجيلات لأن فترة أسبوع واحد فقط لا تكفي لعمليات التفاوض والدفع للاعبين  المراد إعادة قيدهم ثم التفاوض مع اللاعبين الجدد الوطنيين وأنديتهم..  ناهيك عن اللاعبين الأجانب الذين تحتاج اجراءاتهم لزمن طويل من مفاوضات  ودفع أموال وحجوزات سفر وكشف طبي ولحاق بالسيستم مع احتمال الفشل في الكشف  الطبي مما يجعل الاتجاه للبديل أمر مستحيل لضيق الزمن.. أما إذا فشلت عملية  اللحاق بالسيستم سيفقد النادي خانة اللاعب الجديد لتظل شاغرة حتى  التسجيلات التالية..
 * علمنا إن المريخ بصدد ضم عدد من لاعبي  الأندية الصغرى.. وفي هذا محاذير لأن التجارب دلت على ضعف نسبة نجاح لاعبي  الأندية الذين يتم تسجيلهم قي كشف الفريق الأول بسبب الفوارق الكبيرة ما  بين اللعب في الدرجات الصغرى واللعب في الدرجة الممتازة ولهذا ينبغي ضم  لاعبي الأندية الصغرى في كشف فريق الشباب بحيث يمكنهم اللعب مع الفريق  الأول من خارج كشق الكبار مثلما يفعل نادي الهلال مع اللاعبين موفق صديق  ومؤمن عصام وابوجا وحتى ولاء الدين وووليد الشعلة وصهيب الثعلب ومختار بشة  كانوا أساسيين مع الفريق الأول وهم مقيدون مع الشباب.
 * لا نعتقد إن  مجلس الإدارة بقادر وحده على توفير ميزانية متكاملة لتغطية كل التسجيلات،  ولهذا لابد من التعاون مع الأقطاب والمقتدرين من رجال المريخ لتحقيق أقصى  نجاح ممكن في التسجيلات.
 * تسجيلات المريح يجب أن تبدأ اليوم بإعادة  قيد محمد عبدالرحمن وأمير كمال.. اما التكت والتاج إبراهيم يمكن ارجاء  أمرهم بعد أن تتضح صورة التسجيلات ومسألة الخانات..
 * بالنسبة لمحمد  عبدالرحمن لا مناص من تنفيذ عرض رابطة قطر.. علماً إن الغربال هداف  البطولة العربية السابقة أصبح معروفاً ومشهوراً في الأوساط العربية ومتى ما  عاد للتألق يمكن أن يكون مشروع استثمار ناجح للنادي بتسويقه خارجياً..
  * فريق المريخ يحتاج إلى دعم في الطرفين الأيمن والأيسر وقلب الدفاع  بلاعبين جاهزين ومتمرسين في الدرجة الممتازة وإذا كان هناك دعم إضافي لهذه  الخانات يمكن أن يتم بلاعبين شباب من الأندية الصغرى يتم ضمهم في فريق  الشباب..
 * ويحتاج المريخ لعدد اثنين مهاجم متمرس يتميزان بالقوة والطول والمهارة العالية واجادة التسديد بالقدمين والرأس.
  * المريخ ليس في حاجة لارتكاز بوحود ضياء الدين والصيني ومحمد الرشيد  ونيلسون ولكن من الواجب اخضاع نيلسون لتدريبات رشاقة وانقاص وزن.. هذا  بجانب تأمين استمرارية محمد الرشيد المرصود من الند الهلال.
 * صناعة  اللعب غير مقلقة بوجود التش والسماني ورمضان بمبان وإذا كانت صناعة اللعب  في حاجة للدعم فليتم ذلك بضم لاعب أجنبي ماهر مرتفع اللياقة ويجيد التسديد  وتنفيذ الركلات الحرة وهذه المواصفات تتوفر في البرازيليين واللاعبين  العرب..
 * يتردد أن المريخ يريد ضم مؤيد عابدين لاعب هلال الأبيض  ولكن هذا اللاعب لم يعد يشغل خانة الطرف الأيمن التي يحتلها الآن اللاعب  القوي الهداف كرنقو والذي سبق أن رشحه إبراهومة للمريخ، ومن الممكن استشارة  ابراهومة مدرب هلال الأبيض السابق في هذا الأمر.
 * كرنقو شاهدناه  في المباراة الأخيرة يتقدم ويتفسح في منطقة المريخ الدفاعية ويمطر مرمى  أبوعشرين بوابل من القذائف والصواريخ نتج عن احداها هدف التبلدي القاتل.
  * الظهير الهداف أصبح عملة نادرة.. يمتلكها الهلال اليوم عبر ظهيره أطهر  الطاهر الذي أصبح محط أنظار العرب.. ويعتبر كرنقو هو الأشبه بأطهر اليوم  وسط كل لاعبي الطرف بالسودان.
 * إذا ضم المريخ حارس مرمى جديد ينبغي  أن يكون تحت السن ليتم قيده في كشف الشباب مع الابقاء على ثلاثي الحراس  الحاليين قي كشف الفريق الأول.
 * الإعارات نرشح لها التاج يعقوب  وشلش ومحمود امبدة إضافة إلى التكت إذا أعيد قيده.. أما المعارون الذين  انتهت فترة اعارتهم يمكن اطلاق سراحهمً للأندية التي يلعبون لها حالياً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التاج ابراهيم انا لاعب المريخ
 .
 .
 قال لاعب المريخ كابتن  التاج ابراهيم نعم تلقيت اتصالات من اندية اخري ولكن الامر متروك لمجلس  المريخ. .بشان اعادة تسجيلي او الاستغناء فانا رهن الاشارة ان كانت هناك  رغبة وانا اتمني ذلك فجمهور المريخ يستحق الاحترام لوقفته بجانبي علي  الدوام
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*راحة سلبية للاعبي المريخ وتجمع بعد التكميلية
 .
 .
 منح الجهاز  الفني والقطاع الرياضي راحة سلبية للفريق عقب العودة من مدينة الأبيض ظهر  أمس الاول وتم تسريح اللاعبين ومنحهم راحة سلبية لمدة ثمانية أيام وسيعود بعدها  الفريق للتحضيرات عقب إعلام المجلس عن العودة ومن المتوقع أن يقيم الفريف  معسكرًا تحضيريًا قبل انطلاقة النصف الثاني من الموسم الكروي بعد فترة  الانتدابات التكميلية والتي ستنطلق خلال ساعات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجهاز الفني للمريخ يدفع بالخطوط العريضة للإحلال والإبدال أمام طاولة المجلس
 .
 .
 دفع الجهاز الفني لنادي المريخ بملف متكامل عن الإحلال والإبدال عقب  مباراة المريخ التي حل فيها ضيفًا على الهلال الأبيض لحساب الأسبوع الأخير  من النصف الأول للدوري الممتاز حيث اشتمل التقرير على العناصر التي تم  اختيارها لإضافتها للفريق لتكون دعمًا للمريخ في النصف الثاني من الدوري  الممتاز بالإضافة إلى العناصر التي يرغب الجهاز الفني في الاستغناء عن  خدماتها في المرحلة المقبلة والجدير بالذكر أن الجهاز الفني كان قد وقف على  ملف الإحلال والإبدال وتم اختيار عدد من العناصر والتي ستكون إضافتها  تدريجيًا ابتداءً من أول يوم في التسجيلات التكميلية وحتى اليوم الأخير  لترميم صفوف الفريق وسد الثغرات التي ظهرت في النصف الأول وتسببت في نتائج  سلبية لم تكن مرضية لأبناء المريخ ولكل الجماهير .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*معسكر إعدادي للمريخ باستراحة سد مروي
 .
 .
 أفادت مصادر مطلعة  عن توصيات واقتراحات تلقاها مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ لإقامة معسكر تحضيري  للمرحلة الثانية للدوري الممتاز باستراحة سد مروي حيث أن الاستراحة تعد  مثالية لمعسكرات تحضيرية وقد أقام المريخ في وقت سابق معسكر إعدادي  باستراحة مروي ومن المتوقع أن يصدر قرار خلال الأيام المقبلة بالقرار أو  العدول عنه والجدير بالذكر أن مجلس المريخ فشل على مدى موسمين في إقامة  معسكر تحضير إعدادي للفريق قبل بداية الموسم ليظهر المردود البدني بصورة  غير مرضية ويتسبب ذلك في نتائج سلبية وإصابات تضرر منها الفريق كثيرًا خلال  الموسمين المنصرمين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صلاح نمر يطئمن الجماهير
 .
 .
 حرص صلاح نمر مدافع المريخ على  طمأنة جماهير المريخ بعد الإصابة التي تعرض لها قائلًا الإصابة ليست مزعجة  وأجريت فحوصات طبية بمدينة الأبيض عقب المباراة مباشرة وأظهرت نتائج  الفحوصات أن الإصابة خفيفة وتحتاج لراحة لأيام وأضاف: أشكر الجهاز الطبي  والذي حرص على المتابعة ومرافقتي للمستشفى وإجراء كل الفحوصات اللازمة حتى  تأكدوا من سلامتي وأتقدم بالشكر لكل جماهير المريخ التي حرصت على الاطمئنان  على حالتي الصحية وواصل: التحية الكبيرة لجماهير المريخ التي ظلت ترافق  الفريق في كل مدينة وتقدم التشجيع والمؤازرة وتحرص على المساهمة في رفع  الروح المعنوية وأخص بالشكر أولتراس المريخ الذي ظل يقدم كل ما يمكن أن  يساهم في فوز الفريق وتحقيقه نتائج إيجابية وطمأن نمر جماهير المريخ بأن  الفحوصات أظهرت سلامته وأن عودته ستكون في أقرب وقت ليواصل مع رفاقه في  تقديم ما يرضي الطموحات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأشعة تؤكد سلامة لاعب المريخ نمر
 .
 .
 عقب مباراة المريخ  والهلال الأبيض بعروس رمال أجرى صلاح نمر مدافع المريخ فحوصات طبية بعد  الإصابة التي تعرض لها في المواجهة الأخيرة للمريخ في آخر أسبوع من النصف  الأول ولم يستطع معها إكمال المباراة ليجري فحوصات بإحدى مستشفيات مدينة  الأبيض رفقة الدكتور محمد كمال رئيس الجهاز الطبي لنادي المريخ والدكتور  صلاح برسي ويطمئن الجهاز الطبى للمريخ كل الجماهير بسلامة الفحوصات التي  أجراها اللاعب ليتأكد أن اللاعب يحتاج لفترة تتراوح بين خمسة إلى ستة أيام  على أن يعود للملاعب رفقة زملائه بعد الراحة السلبية التي تم منحها للفريق.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قائمة اللاعبين الذين أكملوا فترتهم مع أنديتهم
 الانتدابات الشتوية في السودان تبدأ غدًا”الخميس”، وتستمر لمدة عشر أيام.
 .
 .
 أعلن اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني عن قائمة اللاعبين الذين أكملوا فترتهم مع  أنديتهم بالدوري الممتاز وضمت القائمة عناصر صنعت اسمًا وظلّت محور أهداف  لعديد من الأندية التي ترغب في ضمها والاستفادة منها.

 ستة لاعبين في نادي المريخ انتهت فترتهم مع النادي ضمت القائمة كلاً من التاج إبراهيم، أمير كمال، التكت، محمد عبد الرحمن،
  أمّا نادي الهلال الخرطوم سيكون ستة لاعبين خارج حساباته بقيادة بشة  الصغير،ولاء موسى ،الجريف،عبد اللطيف بوي، عمار الدمازين والسمؤل ميرغني.
  وفي دوائر نادي الخرطوم الوطني، تضم قائمة اللاعبين الذي سيغادرون كلاً من  بدر الدين قلق، ومحمد حسن لوكا، دومنيك أبوي، وعادل بوفون، سعيد صديق،  كاوندا، ومصطفى كرشوم، والغاني ريشموند.
 أمّا أهلي الخرطوم، فانتهى عقودات كلاً كاميني، ووضاح، فريد، عمر المصري، وإبراهيم جعفر,
 وفي نادي حي الوادي نيالا، فبات كلاً من أتير توماس، وائل عبد الصمد، وليد سعد ونزار حميدة، وحسن نور الدين وسليمان حامد.
 أمّا نادي هلال الفاشر فلا يملك عدد من اللاعبين خارج الحسابات سوى شريف تفاحة.
  وفي نادي هلال كادوقلي، انتهى عقد كلاً من جيمي أولاغو، ومحمد ديدا مع  الفريق، وانتهى عقد جدو الكومر، وياسر فولة وأبو القاسم مع نادي الأمل  عطبرة، فيما ضمت قائمة حي العرب بورتسودان كلاً من سبت جكسا، ومحمد الرشيد.
 أمّا نادي الفلاح فضمت القائمة سبت اجاك والطيب النسور، وفي مريخ الفاشر فانتهى عقد اللاعب مجدي عبد اللطيف.
  وفي نادي الأهلي شندي فضمت القائمة إبراهيم النسور، حسن ميسى، عيد مقدم،  أما هلال الأبيض فغادر زكريا حيدر، عوض كافي، مفضل محمد، أمين إبراهيم.
 وفي أهلي مروي فانتهى عقد عمر محمود،عمرو مبارك وجمال عطية، فيما ضمت قائمة الشرطة القضارف محجوب تكية، أيمن باشري، محمد الجيلي.
 وفي نادي الرابطة كوستي ضمت القائمة كلاً من سعد حريقة، دينق مجيق، ومحمد عبد الكريم.
 أمّا أهلي عطبرة فانتهى عقد مصعب جبارة، والصادق سرير.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يسرح لاعبيه 
 إجتماع مرتقب بين الفني والإداري لتحديد عناصر الإحلال والأبدال.
 .

  تم تسريح الفريق ومنح اللاعبين راحة لمدة ثمانية أيام على أن تعود  المجموعة للتحضيرات في وقت لاحق سيتم تحديده بعد الاجتماع الذي سينعقد خلال  الساعات المقبلة بين الجهاز الفني ومجلس الإدارة وسيتم فيه تحديد بعض  الخطوط العريضة بخصوص الإحلال والإبدال والجدير بالذكر أن الجهاز الفني  للمريخ أعد ملف التسجيلات وأكمل عملية الترشيحات الخاصة بالشطب والعناصر  التي تم اختيارها وفق تقرير فني متكامل راعى فيه الجهاز الفني كل النواقص  التي ظهرت في صفوف الفريق والاحتياجات المطلوبة من العناصر التي ستسد  الثغرات التي ظهرت في الأسابيع الأخيرة على أن يتم تنفيذ توصيات التقرير  الفني المتكامل تدريجيًا بداية من يوم غد الخميس وحتى نهاية فترة  الانتقالات التكميلية وبالتدريج وملبيًا لطموحات كل أبناء المريخ ورغبتهم  في رؤية فريق مكتمل الصفوف وبوفرة في العناصر في كل الخطوط.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يصرف النظر عن تمبش ويتجه لكرشوم
 .
 .
 صرف نادي الهلال النظر عن اللاعب احمد موسى الشهير بتمبش واتجه الى مدافع الخرطوم الوطني كرشوم وهو لاعب مطلق السراح
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غياب “5” لاعبين أساسيين من تمرين الهلال يُثير التساؤلات
 .
 .
 أثار غياب “5” من اللاعبين المؤثرين بالهلال، التساؤلات بعد غيابهم عن  الحصة التدريبية التي خاضها الفريق مساء “الأربعاء”، على ملعبه الجوهرة  الزرقاء.

 وتفاجأ المدير الفني  للهلال حمادة صدقي، بغياب قائد الفريق عبد اللطيف بويا، وقلبي الدفاع عمار  الدمازين والسمؤال ميرغني، وصانع الألعاب بشة الصغير، إلى جانب المهاجم  ولاء الدين موسى.
 وينتظر الخماسي، وفاء مجلس إدارة النادي، بتعهداته  بتجديد التعاقد معهم، وذلك بعد اجتماع رسمي عقده معهم رئيس مجلس الإدارة،  أشرف الكاردينال ؛ وكان صدقي قد قطع الإذن الممنوح له للبقاء في مصر، وعاد  الأربعاء، بدلًا من اليوم “الخميس”.
 وحضر الحصة التدريبية، 12 لاعبا  فقط، بينما تابعها من خارج الملعب، أبو عاقلة عبد الله ومحمد دراج وصهيب  الثعلب ونزار حامد ؛ كما حضر المدرب العام الجديد هاشم كندورة، وتقابل مع  المدير الفني حمادة صدقي .
 وأجرى عضو المجلس  سيف ابو كلابيش اتصالات مع اللاعبين وطلب منهم الحضور اليوم لتوقيع  العقود واستلام المقدم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المعلم حسن شحاته نعم تلقيت عرضا من منتخب السودان
 .
 .
 احرت  الصفحة اتصالا قصيرا مع المدرب حسن شحاته اكد فيه اتصال الاتحاد السوداني  بل وجلوس احد اعضاءه مع الوكيل واتفقنا علي الخطوط العريضه من ضمنها الطاقم  المعاون والذي سيكون من اختيار المدير الفني وكذلك البنود والشروط المالية

 واكد ان من باب الفخر ان يشرف علي منتخب السودان الشقيق حتي يساهم في رفع المستوي الفني وتحقيق طموحات الجمهور السوداني
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منافسة شرسة في صدارة الدوري السوداني.. وصراع على مركزي الكونفيدرالية
 .
 .
 اكتملت مباريات الدور الأول من الدوري، والذي اختلف عن المواسم السابقة،  بسبب شراسة التنافس في المقدمة، والسباق المحتدم على مراكز التمثيل  الأفريقي.

 وبات الأمل عطبرة، علامة فارقة سباق الصدارة، ونجح بنتائجه القوية في زعزعة احتكار المقدمة التقليدي للهلال والمريخ.
  لم تمر جولتان متتاليتان في الدور الأول، إلا وكان الأمل متصدرا، وقد  ساعده على ذلك فوزان مهمان على طرفي القمة الهلال والمريخ في ملعبه بعطبرة،  فبات الفريق الوحيد الذي نال هذا الشرف، ما رفع شراسة السبلق على صدارة  الترتيب.
 ويحتل الأمل الترتيب الثالث برصيد 31 نقطة، بينما يتصدر  المريخ الترتيب مؤقتا ب35 نقطة، ويليه الهلال في الترتيب الثاني برصيد 32  نقطة، ولديه مباراة مؤجلة مع الهلال الفاشر.
 ونجح حي العرب  بورتسودان، الذي كان إلى جانب الأمل ظاهرة للموسم، في وضع قدمه في مركز  اللعب بالكونفيدرالية، واحتل المركز الرابع عدة جولات،  قبل أن يقفز المريخ  الفاشر في المتر الأخير من الدور الأول،  إلى المربع الذهبي متساويا مع حي  العرب في النقاط "27"، ومتفوقا عليه بالأهداف.
 ومن المنتظر أن يشهد  الصراع على الترتيبين الثالث والرابع المؤهلين للكونفيدرالية، مباريات  ملحمية بالدور الثاني بين الخماسي الأمل عطبرة والمريخ الفاشر وحي العرب  والهلال الأبيض والأهلي شندي.
 الخرطوم يترنح والوادي يتذبذب
 يقبع في منطقة وسط الترتيب حي الوادي نيالا في الترتيب 8 برصيد 23، والخرطوم الوطني في المركز 9 برصيد 21 نقطة.
   ويملك الفريقان فرصة المنافسة على اللعب بالكونفيدرالية، إذا تجاوزا حالة  الترنح أمام فرق أقل مستوى كما في حالة الخرطوم الوطني، أو التذبذب في  النتائج كما في حالة حي الوادي، حيث يملكان لاعبين مميزين، وحققا بعض  النتائج القوية، بفوز الوادي على المريخ، وتعادل الخرطوم مع الهلال.
 3 فرق في المنطقة الدافئة
  وتجلس 3 فرق في المنطقة الدافئة، هي الهلال الفاشر في الترتيب 10 برصيد 20  نقطة، ثم الأهلي الخرطوم في الترتيب 11 برصيد 19 نقطة، ويليه الصاعد  الفلاح عطبرة برصيد 17 نقطة.
 منطقة الخطر
 وانتهى فريقان  بالدور الأول في مرحلة الخطر والملحق التي قد تقود إلى منطقة الهبوط  المباشر، هما الأهلي مروي في الترتيب 13 ب16 نقطة، والرابطة كوستي في  الترتيب 14 برصيد 15 نقطة.
 فيما تتواجد فرق الهلال كادقلي والشرطة  القضارف، والأهلي عطبرة في المراكز الثلاث المؤدية للهبوط المباشر برصيد 13  نقطة لكل من كادقلي والشرطة، و9 نقاط للأهلي عطبرة.
 أقوى انتفاضة فنية
  نال فريقان بالدور الأول من مسابقة الممتاز السوداني، الإشادة على أقوى  انتفاضة فنية، هي الهلال الفاشر الذي حقق الفوز ب3 مباريات متتالية، ثم  تعادل قوي أمام الأمل أمس الثلاثاء، ليقفز قفزة كبيرة من منطقة الهبوط  المباشر إلى المنطقة الدافئة.
 الفريق الثاني هو الهلال الأبيض الذي حقق الفوز في 3 مباريات متتالية، ليرتفع طموح الفريق بالعودة لمراكز التمثيل بالكونفيدرالية.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثنائي خارج القمة يتصدر قائمة هدافي الدوري
 .
 .
 تصدر مهاجم  الأهلي شندي ومنتخب السودان ياسر مزمل، ونجم الأمل عطبرة أنور السادات،  لائحة هدافي الدوري برصيد 8 أهداف، بعد نهاية الدور الأول.

  وهناك مهاجم ثالث مغمور لفت الانتباه وهو الرَّيَّح حامد، لاعب الأهلي  عطبرة، الذي أحرز 7 أهداف من أصل 15 لفريقه، الذي يتذيل ترتيب الدوري.
  ووضع الريح نفسه كتفا بكتف مع رمضان عجب لاعب المريخ، الذي أحرز ايضا 7  أهداف، لكن ظروف عجب أفضل من الريح، الذي لا يتوفر حوله لاعبين نوعيين  ومهرة يساعدونه في إحراز المزيد من الأهداف.
 وفي ترتيب الهدافين  الذي يتصدره كل من ياسر مزمل وأنور السادات في المستويين الأول والثاني،  ورمضان عجب والريح في المستويين الثالث والرابع، يظهر مهاجمان مميزان في  مستويين متأخرين، الخامس والسادس وليد الشعلة لاعب الهلال ومهاجم المريخ  سيف تيري، بـ5 أهداف.
 عانى الشعلة وتيري اللاعبين من تراجع المستوى  الذي ظهر عليهما في أغلب المباريات، خاصة وليد الشعلة الذي افتقد التركيز  كثيرا قاريا مع الهلال بدوري الأبطال، ومحليا بالدوري الممتاز.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب الدوري الممتاز حتى الان 
مع مباراة متبقية بين هلال امدرمان وهلال الفاشر بالفاشر 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يخلي خانتي بن فرج وبلعويدات.. ويفسخ عقد الثعلب
 .
 .
 أجرى الهلال السوداني، مساء امس مخالصة مالية، باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني،  لإخلاء مكاني لاعبيه السابقين الذين كان قد تعاقد معهما مبدئيا، المدافع  التونسي شهاب بن فرج والمهاجم محمد بلعويدات.

 يأتي ذلك تمهيدا للتعاقد مع لاعبين أجنبيين لتدعيم صفوف الفريق، بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.
 كما فسخ الهلال عقد صانع ألعابه صهيب الثعلب، وقدم كذلك مخالصة مالية بمستحقات اللاعب المالية على النادي.
 وألمح اللاعب أنه تلقى عرضا من أحد أندية المستوى الثاني بدوري كرة القدم السعودي.
 وتعاقد الهلال مبدئيا مع هشام بن فرج ومحمد بلعويدات، خلال الصيف الماضي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهولندي جو بونفرير اكثر المرشحين تدريب منتخب السودان
 .
 .
 أكد الدكتور كمال شداد، رئيس مجلس إدارة اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، بدء  دراسة السير الذاتية، لأكثر من 40 مدربا تقدموا بطلبات رسمية لتدريب منتخب  السودان، خلفا للراحل زدرافكو لوجاروشيتش.

  ونفى الدكتور شداد ل أن يكون المصري حسن شحاتة ضمن المترشحين لتدريب منتخب  السودان، نافيا ما ورد في منصات التواصل الاجتماعي بهذا الشأن.
  ويبرز في قائمة المدربين الذين طلبوا تدريب منتخب السودان، الشهير الهولندي  جو بونفرير الذي قاد المنتخب النيجيري قبل نحو 20 سنة لنجاحات تاريخية.
  كما يتواجد الصربي ميتشو الذي سبق له تدريب الهلال السوداني قبل نحو 7  سنوات، وقاد المنتخب الأوغندي لنهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية لأول مرة منذ  1978، وكانت آخر محطاته تدريب الزمالك المصري حتى الشهر الماضي.
  وتقدم أيضا لتدريب منتخب السودان، 5 مدربين بلجيكيين ومثلهم إسبانيين  وبرتغاليين، وقلة من الفرنسيين، ومدرب تونسي، وبوروندي، وزامبي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يهنئ الشعب السوداني
 المركز الاعلامي
 يتقدم مجلس إدارة  نادي المريخ بالتهاني الصادقة لعموم أبناء الشعب السوداني بمناسبة أعياد  الإستقلال  أعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالسلوى والبركات.. سائلين المولى عز  وجل بأن يعم الخير على العباد والبلاد وينعم السودان بالأمن والسلام.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فسخ  نادي الهلال عقد صانع ألعابه صهيب الثعلب، وقدم كذلك مخالصة مالية  بمستحقات اللاعب المالية على النادي ؛ وكان الثعلب قد تلقى عرض من نادي  المجزل السعودي (درجة أولى)، الذي يسعى للوصول إلى دوري الأمير محمد سلمان ،  يذكر ان الثعلب سيغادر اليوم إلى المملكة العربية السعودية ؛ وشهد تمرين  الهلال امس تواجد اللاعب الذي حرص على وداع زملاءه والجهاز الفني والطاق  الاداري  ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 • أول انتصار لأرتيتا.. أرسنال يتفوق على مانشستر يونايتد
 • جيسوس يمنح السيتي فوزا شاقا أمام إيفرتون
 • توتنهام يتعثر أمام ساوثهامبتون .. وليستر يكتفي بثلاثية في نيوكاسل
 • مقصية قاتلة تفرض التعادل على تشيلسي 
 • كريستال بالاس يخطف نقطة من نوريتش
 • وست هام يسحق بورنموث بعد عودة ديفيد مويس
 • جريليش يقتنص فوزا نادرا لأستون فيلا من ملعب بيرنلي
 • الشارقة يواصل نزيف النقاط في الدوري الإماراتي
 • الجزيرة يخسر أمام النصر.. واتحاد كلباء يعمق جراح خورفكان في الامارات
 • الأهلي ينجو من مفاجآت المقاصة .. وإنبي يتعادل مع الإسماعيلي في الدوري المصري
 • إنييستا يقود فيسيل كوبي لأول لقب في تاريخه بالدوري الياباني
 • جوارديولا: نحتاج إلى الصلاة للحاق بليفربول
 • سولشاير يعلن إصابة بوجبا وغيابه عدة أسابيع
 • لوف: لن أدرب في سن السبعين
 • الأهلي: بطاقة كهربا تصل الخميس.. وسيكون معنا في رحلة زيمبابوي
 • الانضباط السعودي تفرض غرامات على الهلال والشباب والأهلي
 • مورينيو عن واقعة التجسس: كنت وقحا مع شخص أحمق
 • تشافي: لا أعلم شيئًا عن تعاقدات السد القطري
 • مرتضى منصور: اتحاد الكرة خالف القانون.. ولن أعتذر مثل فرج عامر

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21 :
 * ليفربول (-- : --) شيفيلد يونايتد الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الاماراتي 🇦🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12 :

 * الوصل (-- : --) بني ياس الساعة : 16:15 .. القناة : ابوظبي الرياضية

 * حتا (-- : --) الظفرة الساعة : 16:15 .. القناة : ابوظبي الرياضية

 * العين (-- : --) شباب الأهلي دبي الساعة : 18:45 .. القناة : ابوظبي الرياضية

 * الفجيرة (-- : --) عجمان الساعة : 18:45 .. القناة : ابوظبي الرياضية

——————————————
 ◄ الدوري المصري - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 11:
* حرس الحدود (-- : --) بيراميدز الساعة : 14:30.. القناة : اون سبورت 
* المصري  (-- : --) سموحة الساعة : 17:00.. القناة : اون سبورت 
* الزمالك  (-- : --) اسوان الساعة : 19:30.. القناة : اون سبورت
——————————————
 ◄ كاس خادم الحرمين الشريفين - دور ال 16:
* الفيحاء  (-- : --) الاهلي الساعة : 17:00.. القناة : الرياضية السعودية 
* الوحدة (-- : --) الرائد الساعة : 18:50.. القناة : الرياضية السعودية 

——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21 :
 * بيرنلي (1 : 2) أستون فيلا
 * برايتون (1 : 1) تشيلسي
 * نيوكاسل يونايتد (0 : 3) ليستر سيتي
 * ساوثهامتون (1 : 0) توتنهام هوتسبير
 * واتفورد (2 : 1) وولفرهامبتون
 * مانشستر سيتي (2 : 1) إيفرتون
 * وست هام يونايتد (4 : 0) بورنموث
 * نوريتش سيتي (1 : 1) كريستال بالاس
 * آرسنال (2 : 0) مانشستر يونايتد
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الاماراتي 🇦🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12 :
 * الجزيرة (1 : 2) النصر
 * إتحاد كلباء (3 : 2) خورفكان
 * الشارقة (1 : 2) الوحدة

 ——————————————
◄ الدوري المصري - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 11:
 * الاتحاد السكندري (0 : 1) المقاولون العرب 
 * الاسماعيلي (1 : 1) انبي
 * مصر المقاصة (0 : 2) الاهلي 
——————————————
 ◄ كاس خادم الحرمين الشريفين - دور ال 16:
 * الاتحاد (1 : 2) الفتح 
——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جـدول ترتيب الدوري الســوداني الممتاز âڑ½ï¸ڈ بعد نهايه مباريات الدوره الاوليâŒ›ï¸ڈ âڑ ï¸ڈمبـاراه الهـــلال العاصمي وهــلال الفاشــر تم ترحيلها الي الدوره الثانيــه
 #زول_سبورت









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التسجيلات الشتوية تنطلق اليوم
 .
 تنطلق اليوم حركة التسجيلات والتنقلات الشتوية في كل إتحادات السودان المحلية والفرعية وتستمر حتي منتصف شهر يناير الجاري .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يضم لاعب هلال الأبيض لغرفة تسجيلاته
 .
 .
  تقدم نادي  المريخ بطلب رسمي لإدارة نادي الهلال الأبيض للحصول على خدمات مهاجمه محمد  عباس، خلال فترة التسجيلات التي تنطلق غدا الخميس واوفد مجلس المريخ عضو  مجلسه عمر محمد عبد الله عبر خطاب رسمي لإكمال التفاوض وقيد اللاعب في  كشوفات الأحمر
 وقالت المصادر ان عبد الله أنجز المهمه بنجاح وان اللاعب تم ترشيحه من قبل اللجنة الفنية في المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* كشف لاعبين المريخ  :- [ اليوم انطلاقه التسجيلات ]
 🔺حراس مرمي 
 1/ علي ابو عشرين
 2/منجد النيــــــل
 3/ محمد المصطـفي
 🔺 خط الدفاع 
 4/ اميــر كمـال
 5/ صلاح. نمـــر
  6/ حمــزة داوود
 7/ احمـــد. ادم.
 8/ محمـود. ام بدة
 9/ التـــاج ابراهيم
 10/عمـــاد الصيني
 🔺خط الوســط 
 11/ رمضان عجب
 12/ محمد الرشيد
 13/احمد حامد التـش
 14/ضياء الدين محجوب
 15/ التاج يعقوب
 16/ محمد هاشم التكت 
 17/ نيلسون لازغيلا
 18/السماني الصاوي
 19/ خالد النعسان
 20/ رحماني ماماني  
 🔺الهجـــوم 
 21/ سيف تيري
 22/مايكل ميكروفي
 23/محمد عبد الرحمن
 24/ الصادق شلش
 🔺الاعارات 
 محـــــمد داوود.
 محمد حماد الجس 
 بكري المدنيـــة
 عصام عبدالرحيم 
 🔺مطلقي الســراح 
 امير. كمال
 التاج ابراهيم
 محمد عبدالرحمن
 التكت 
 🔺 لاعبين سيتم تصعيدهم 
 كلاسيك 
 اعداد : شيكا 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خاص.. حكم في الدوري السوداني يتلقى رشوة من أحد العاملين في مكتب شداد

  تحصلت (سودانا فوق) علي معلومات عن اكبر قضية ( رشوة) في منافسات الاتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم حيث كشف تفاصيل من مصادر عالية الثقة عن رشوة تلقاها  حكم مباراة ارتدي دنقلا والعصمة الكاملين
 والتي أقيمت يوم ظ¢ظ¦ ديسمبر  الماضي باستاد المعليق ضمن منافسات المرحلة الثالثة للدوري التأهيلي المؤهل  للدوري الممتاز.. وعلمت (سودانا فوق) ان حكم المباراة تلقي (رشوة) عن طريق  احد العاملين بمكتب رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني الدكتور كمال  شداد حيث غادر الموظف المعنى الي مدينة المعليق وراسل الحكم عبر هاتفه  الخاص مطالبا بخدمة نادي معين. وسوف تنشر (سودانا فوق) كافة المستندات  المتعلقة بالقضية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*” أمير كمال” يشترط لتجديد تعاقده مع المريخ
#ووااوواا
 افادت متابعات سبورتاق بدخول نادي المريخ لفترة التسجيلات الحالية بإعادة  قيد قائد الفرقة الحمراء أمير كمال لمدة عامين اليوم الخميس، وعلمت.  سبورتاق إشتراط أمير كمال تجديد عقده بموافقة ادارة النادي على اطلاق سراحه  في حال حصوله على عرض احتراف خارجي، ما يجدر ذكره هو قيمة عقد التجديد  والتي تبلغ ملياري جنيه.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يرسل الفيزا والتذاكر للمدافع البنيني كونو باتري تمهيدا لضمه خلال فترة التسجيلات الحالية.

 #ووااوواا











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يرسل خطابا" رسميا" لنادي الهدف عطبرة يطلب فيه لاعبه ناجي جمعة بصورة رسمية لضمه لفريق الشباب بالمريخ.
 الاخبار تؤكد على موهبة اللاعب وصغر سنه وانه يستحق الإنضمام للمريخ .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نـــــقــــاط كـــــرويـــــــة 
  زين العابدين يسن بابكر
 الــــتســـجــــــيلات والــــســـــمــــســـــرة
 .
 .
 *ودع لاعبو المريخ العام 2019 باسوأ مايكون بخسارتهم لآخر لقاء بالدوري  أمام هلال الأبيض بهدف مهاجمه مفضل في خواتيم الشوط الأول ولم يستطع لاعبو  المريخ ادراك التعادل طوال الشوط الثاني رغم التعديلات التي أجراها مدربه  أبوعنجة في مباراة كان هلال الأبيض الطرف الأفضل فيها خاصة الشوط الاول  والذي استفاد منه في خواتيمه واحرز هدفا كفل له نقاط المباراة ورغم خسارة  المريخ للمباراة إلا أنه في الصدارة مؤقتا لحين إكمال الهلال لبقية  مبارياته.*
 *كالعادة يتفنن لاعبو المريخ في إتلاف أعصاب جماهيرهم كلما  لعبوا مباراة بالولايات إما تعادلوا أو خسرو أو حققوا فوزا بصعوبة جدا  ولاندري الى متى يقدر هؤلاء اللاعبون أن وراءهم جماهير تهاجر من الخرطوم  إلى أي ولاية أو ملعب لتشجيعهم لأجل تحقيق الفوز وهم دوما يخذلونهم إلى متى  يلعب لاعبو المريخ مباراة جيدة ولا ينتكسوا بعدها في عدة مباريات  أخريات؟؟*
 *بعض اللاعبين بالكشف الحالي للمريخ نتمنى شطبهم فقط وليس  إعارتهم حتى لايمتلئ الكشف بانصاف المواهب من لاعبين لايملكون أبسط مقومات  كرة القدم وتم تسجيلهم في كشف المريخ إما بالصدفة أو لاعبين قدر ظرفك بأقل  المبالغ أو كيديا بشطبهم من الند وتلك أسوأ عقدة ملازمة لناديي القمة ومرض  خطير أبتلينا فيه بالمريخ ولاندري الى متى يستمر؟؟؟*
 *اليوم وتدخل  الأندية في داومة التسجيلات الشتوية أو (الميركاتو الشتوي)وهي فترة عصيبة  على كل الأندية المقتدرة أو غير المقتدرة وتحتاج إلى مال كثير لسد النقص  بالفريق لاستجلاب لاعبين ذوي كفاءة عالية جدا وحسب متطلبات الجهاز الفني  وتشهد هذه الفترة صراعات بين الأندية للظفر باللاعبين المبرزين ويتم  التنافس فيهم وخاصة أندية المقدمة وفي هذه الفترة ينشط سماسرة اللاعبين في  رفع قيمة اللاعبين وتقييمهم بمبالغ خرافية وإذا رجعنا للاعب بعد التسجيل  يتفاجأ بهذه المبالغ الضخمة التي دفعت له وهو لم يتسلمها وتلقائيا تكون  ذهبت إلى جيوب السماسرة وبعض الإداريين الذين لاتطأ أقدامهم أرض النادي إلا  مع التسجيلات فقط.*
 *مايهمنا في هذا الأمر المبالغ الكبيرة التي فرضها  الاتحاد كرسوم لتسجيل اللاعبين سواء (محترف أو محلي أو معار) وكثير من  الأندية تشكو الفقر وتطارد في أقطابها لإنقاذ تسجيلاتها ماذا يريد الاتحاد  من هذا

*

----------

